# Bose Einstein Fog Chiller



## Zoolando




----------



## Zoolando

Update...


----------



## Zoolando




----------



## Zoolando

Part - 6


----------



## FatRanza

I am fascinated by your design, but I'm not sure that I understand the exact construction (how all parts fit together). For example: That Indoor Dryer Vent kit...Is that the point where the fog enters the ice chamber and then the fog filters down through the ice to the output port?


----------



## Zoolando

The fog filters through the in pipe, and then through all the ice, then into the plastic drier lint trap plastic thing "supercharger-carbonator", and then into the out pipe which the white plastic thing is mounted on. other than the fact that i usually concentrate the clc02 in that area, i always give the entire top of the ice the mixture. The only real purpose for the cap over the out pipe is that when using dry ice i put it there, but dry ice has not been necessary lol. The cap is to keep the dry ice protected from the water. just like dry ice foggers, your dry ice only lasts for like 15 minutes, but it'll sublimate over a span of 24 hours if it doesn't meet any water. The next few tests ill be doing will be setting the new lowest temps in both categories. Anyhow, if you just take ice and ice melt, you can get the same effect. Also aluminum is one of the best known thermocouples. don't use pvc! the fact that the pipes are in contact with water thats super chilled, but can't freeze, gains all the advantages over other designs. Think about it this way. Pick up an empty plastic pop bottle, and an empty aluminum can. Note to yourself which one seems to be colder, although they're both exactly the same temp. A full DIY episode is in the making.


----------



## FatRanza

Zoolando said:


> A full DIY episode is in the making.


Excellent! Can't wait to see your genius unleashed!


----------



## Eerie Erie Haunts

Very interesting! I live in northern Ohio, and I haven't been able to get my fog cold enough to stay low on our cold Halloween nights. Looking forward to your tutorial!


----------



## Zoolando

Part 7 coming soon.


----------



## FatRanza

With bated breath waiting, I am!


----------



## camsauce

Would love to see a pic of the inside of the tote without any ice.


----------



## Hsnopi

any news on this?


----------



## FatRanza

Zoolando,

We're going crazy waiting for more :googly::googly::googly:!

Really looking forward to your next installment!


----------



## vernsburns

This fogger is GREAT! I am also waiting for the DIY video!


----------



## Zoolando

im very sorry it has talen so long and i still have yet to get the next video in to edit. life has me maxed out at the moment, and i realize its getting close to halloween. any questions, id be willing to answer and try help you make the perfect fog chiller. the showboat model you see in videos 4-6 cost about 100$ and some junk i had laying around. fire some questions at me.


----------



## Zoolando

also there are 6 videos in total you can watch to see what all i could fit into them, and a seventh video i did for Mike Johnson at B2lightingfx.com its just a one minute demo of the fog along with a crazy light show.


----------



## camsauce

Hey Zoo.. if you could just snap a picture of the inside without any ice in it that would answer a lot of questions for us.


----------



## Zoolando

Just tried from my phone. Won't work so I'll have to sync and try post from my computer later when I get home


----------



## Zoolando

having trouble here guys...


----------



## Zoolando

having trouble getting these photos to upload to this post.


----------



## Zoolando

keeps saying this... IMG_3753.jpg:
Invalid File


----------



## RoxyBlue

Two ways to post photos here since you can't upload directly into a post:

1) Use a photo hosting service such as Photobucket or Flickr. With Photobucket, you copy and past the IMG code into the post.

2) Upload the photo to an album you create on your profile page, then copy and pste the IMG code into the post.


----------



## Zoolando

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1753&pictureid=22362


----------



## Zoolando

thank you RoxyBlue. seems to have worked.


----------



## camsauce

Thanks! That helps alot. So If I understand the layout correctly:

1. Fog comes in from the bottom aluminum dryer hose pipe
2. Fog goes up through pipe (surrounded by ice) and out the 'supercharger' 
3. Fog goes back into a separate section of dryer hose pipe and out through the bottom? 

The tote is filled with cube ice that has been coated with calcium chloride? Are you just using an off the shelf driveway ice melt for this or purchasing it as some sort of concentrate?


----------



## Zoolando

Camsauce. Yes buy an ice melt with the lowest possible minus rating. Mix some table salt in there too. The "supercharger" isn't necessary unless you're using dry ice assist, and the cap is only to keep the dry ice away from melting water. Aluminum piping on the inside is critical. Fog spends up to 10 seconds inside this chiller before it exits. fog enters the input pipe, then goes through all the ice, and out the output pipe. Make sure you've watched all my videos for other details not on the top of my head. Happy Haunting


----------



## Zoolando

I can't stress enough exactly how critical those super chilled aluminum pipes in that sub zero water is.


----------



## Zoolando

Sorry im so late, Happy Haunting!


----------



## Zoolando




----------



## FatRanza

Zoolando,

Thanks very much for a peek inside and all of the video documentation of your "very cool" fog chiller. From what I've seen, I think you've dialed in a darn good set of materials that take full advantage of the science behind it. These are the same methods that you use when you make ice cream at home with your typical ice cream maker (a rotating aluminum can within an icy brine solution). The last time I made ice cream (after watching your videos) I decided to check the temp of the water in the bucket and was AMAZED at how cold it got...I seriously had no idea! Thank you again. You're my hero.


----------



## Zoolando

Thank you FatRanza. Yes i was surpized how cold it would get as well. i intend to delve further into this very soon.


----------



## BarryJT

So if I understand this right, it's kind of a trashcan chiller/vortex hybrid? You're using dryer hose like a trashcan chiller, but it is non-continuous. That is, the intake terminates at the super carbonator, fog collects in the top of the chiller and is then forced through exit dryer hose on the other end of the chiller.

The secret sauce is ice melt which is basically calcium chloride, right? Has anyone tried that in other chiller types?


----------



## Zoolando

I never bothered to try the trashcan design, because i needed something that could fit under the dj booth or a table, and also because Brides don't like extra trash cans laying around on their special day lol. As for a haunt im sure they get the job done. The Home Depot totes i used are 5 times thicker than the trash can, so they're just a step down from a cooler, and the orange and black colors just made sense. The "super carbonator" is on the out pipe, and its only true purpose is to use as a dry ice chamber, and the cap keeps the dry ice away from melting water. This chiller also exploits every possible advantage to make the fog colder. On top of the super chilled aluminum pipes, the fog travels trough all the ice from the two furthest apart locations in the chiller. Lol as far as secret sauces go, ill likely share a few ways of getting the temp even lower without going to liquid gas because it's just not very safe, but you'll have to wait until the next video.


----------



## Zoolando

Part 8 coming soon. Lets build one. Any Requests or questions? v


----------



## Zoolando




----------



## Zoolando

Who needs dry ice anyhow? Im doing the basement scene from return of the living dead where the barrel bursts and releases the fog that causes all the trouble lol. I picked up the campfire zombie at Spirit and im mounting him inside the barrel. making a rupture in the bottom of the barrel where all the chilled fog will flow from.


----------



## xredge

Zoolando, Going by your picture here not the video build. How are you keeping the slim rectanglular pieces up at the end or just by the semi rigid tubing? Thought about what you were saying as I've had the reverse style and like this hybrid with aluminum. My inside will be similar but the connection Im using is the round connection to house style so can run a hose from it but thinking going with a T connection so can run it 2 ways as I'm limited in space at the campground, and changing up the inlet to a y design with an inline fan


----------



## Zoolando

Those fancy rectangular pieces are a set, and they are a telescopic drier output. There is a 4 inch circle on either end of it so pulling them apart and attaching our hose on either side was easy and they just sit there on the bottom. These pieces make it muck easier in the loading and unloading of the chiller. Also more ice capacity and good ice contact on the aluminum and even better in the super chilled water at the bottom. At $30 for the telescopic pieces though they're not very practical. As far as running an in line fan, I never once have had any problems with my brushless fans on the output. Only that they don't like running very much below -60 c lol.


----------



## xredge

I knew exactly what you had with those pieces just couldn't figure out at first one or two sets. Run one on my dryer. Actually got mine cheaper. Inline fan already had just changing everything to aluminum instead of pc. Have a couple of 4 inch personal fans I've also used in the past maybe put on output will experiment with what little time I have. Plan was to build a crypt to put the tote and fogger in to hide them and have fog go 2 ways 1 into graveyard other into shelter for rest of display. I take so much already to campground and with space trying to get to just one fog chiller. In the crypt even though not really needed was voing to put pink insulation around it to make it last longer have to get ice early in the day.


----------



## Zoolando

That's super cool your'e setting up at the campground! If your'e picking up ice somewhere that also sells dry ice, it wouldn't hurt ya to pick up a couple pounds to buy you some time and help freeze your ice to a lower temp. as long as the dry ice stays dry, and the container your'e keeping it all in can breathe (Dry ice will pressure up a container as it sublimates and can explode). I don't have a link but there is a couple vids on campers using dry ice to help keep goods frozen longer. Again, as long as your cooler can breathe a bit, you can put dry ice with your water ice and itll be colder and last longer. Happy Haunting.


----------



## xredge

Ended up using 3 large bags of ice, I have it setup using a Sterlite Heavy duty tote. It did come out really cold, was nice standing in front of it as it was warm out. lol. It seemed like I had quite a few issues with it at first blowing back and ended up taking the fan assembly y pipe off and shooting directly in helped some, think some of the issues were wind related and at first was so cold it was just shooting out the front of the shelter doing the road. Once it started getting dark and cooling off started doing a lot better, think it was close to 80 when trick or treating started. And only ran it frontwards not in a couple of directions ran out of time. Would like to experiment with a little bit less ice (just on cost) before Saturday but working today. Tomorrow is only 100% chance of rain and Friday have a wedding in the middle of the State so my day is gone. It was really cool around 9pm or so when it cooled off had the insides fogged along with about 6 other campsites. We went through a ride in the back of a pickup and was cool seeing how much it was fogging things up,


----------



## Zoolando

Sweet! No matter what, colder is best. Happy Haunting all!


----------



## xredge

Had really bad luck with the setup this weekend, one of the narrow connections broke its cheap river/spot weld and with it raining the whole time just didn't want to work. Didn't help ended up getting pneumonia either started out I think less but with all the rain just got worse have seen the doctor a couple of times in the past week and go back Wednesday. Think I just need to work on my design a little more and change it up some and get some real testing in. I like the heavy duty tote design as you can seal it better than a cooler, with some help as it has a bigger lip, and ice did last all night, and did work work with the aluminum did make it really cold better than the pvc when it was working. Just have to figure out by blow back and some issues where weather related.


----------



## Zoolando

xredge if you have been using fans to push, whether the y pipe or anywhere in the back of the chiller, i suggest you forget about that setup immediately. And regardless of whatever anyone else might tell you about fog chiller 101, i have always had better results when using the fan on the output end. glycerin vapor really isn't that hard on any kind of fan and sure its not gong to last forever, but the very first fan i ever used in one of these chiller videos is still running well. happy haunting 2017


----------



## xredge

I was going to switch the fan over to the output, I was actually thinking at first about running dual fans one front one output. The past couple of years I've used a personal 4 inch fan on the Y pipe with no issues, but this year with doing all aluminum ducting I went with an inline duct fan. Original plan was to have fog either go out 2 different directions or was planning on a crypt to go out all over but just didn;t make it with work, rain and being so sick. Not happening tonight with Rain and snow, wish could have as it will suck to buy 3 bags of ice for testing but maybe can reduce number. There is a few more thinsg I need to do as that dryer extension piece broke the cheap rivets so need to fix a few items with it and a few other things I didn;t get to


----------



## Zoolando




----------



## alewolf

Unless I missed a video, I am confused on one detail. It is the dry ice chamber. I know you said it was optional, but I can't figure out where it is in your design. Is it external to the chamber or what? Going to try this as getting any kind of fog in Texas is hard. Our Halloweens are often 60 to 80 and windy. Hope that this will work in a crypt, going to enclose more in 2018 so that may take care of some of the breeze. 

Thanks.


----------



## corey872

Wind is the real killer for fog. The relatively high ambient temps will actually help quite a bit. Even fog blowing over plain ice will get close to 32F which will be plastered flat on the ground with an ambient temp of 60-80F... assuming you can stop the wind.

Much harder to get fog to 'stick' to the ground in the northern climates where the actual air temp might be in the 30's.


----------



## Zoolando

Alewolf the dry ice chamber is the white color plastic piece that attaches to the out pipe. I rarely ever use the thing anymore but it works on a budget. If you only pick up a pound or two of dry ice it can be used to help everything keep cool longer but anytime i use these things now its either just ice and cacl2 or just lots of dry ice. Halloween 2016 i did a private houseparty and made the t host cough up 70 dollars to get 20 kg of dry ice. The dry ice just barely made the duration of the 5 hours but the fogger was going nonstop on a proximity sensor/relay bypass. The ice filled to capacity with a kg of cacl2 will do 12 hours or so and sometimes the output temps are similar but nothing beats a chiller filled to capacity with dry ice... at least for a bit.


----------



## Zoolando

Corey872 you nailed it. For outdoor events, wind blockers and fogger location are the key factors. These chillers simply exploit temperature difference. Colder lays lower. Even factors like in floor heat or radiant heat change the dynamics. Temperature differential indoors can even create a small draft where there shouldn't be air movement.


----------



## Zoolando




----------



## Zoolando

What are we missing? The next video is in the works... Input please... This Fog Chiller is a Hauntforum exclusive, so i'd like the input from all members... What can we do to achieve better performance for low lying fog? Any and all input is much appreciated. 

"It's coming"...


----------



## xredge

I know the version I did had some major issues but weather didn't help also and had a lot of blow back but did do it in sort of a hurry. I used the flat dryer pieces like you did and thinking this might be part of the problem. Think that one was in a 17 gallon heavy duty tote. Going to change it up to a 25 gallon husky one this year that has latches and and something to sides along with weatherstripping. So going to use the heavier flexible dryer tubing but also debating going back to a grate style which I had more luck with. But I'm also rethinking how to attach the fogger. My big setup is at a campground so have to think about issues with that. Main fog is in a 10 x 20 shelter but have had ithe unit outside with inlet just inside. Think need some type of outlet system and not sure about aluminum for this part since would need something a little more rigid and less crush proof. Just need to find time to work on things. Even right now stuck at work with an outage and seems time is a disadvantge as my big haunt is the first 2 weeks in October.

Open to ideas


----------



## Batbuddy

Zoolando said:


> What are we missing? The next video is in the works... Input please... This Fog Chiller is a Hauntforum exclusive, so i'd like the input from all members... What can we do to achieve better performance for low lying fog? Any and all input is much appreciated.


How about a dual input setup, so that you can blow two smaller fogger's into one chiller for a higher output. I think this is a real good design BTW. I have worked with commercial theatrical units a bunch in the past, and this has got to be the best "homebrew" unit I have seen.


----------



## Zoolando

Here is the newest vid. Sorry again it took so long.


----------



## Zoolando




----------



## xredge

Been thinking about my setup at work as again I'm running out of time and to much to do and will not have much because of work. Is there an advantage to running the flex pipe inside like you have done and I tried last year with the flat style vent pipe over a V style. With that I'm talking you have a center divider and grates on both sides with an open space entering the cooler than through the ice and then through the narrow divider space back into the ice and then down through the exit which has some air space. Had a version of this and worked really good but the exit wasn't setup like I need it was setup for that Halloween and not universal so got rid of it. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Zoolando

xredge I still can't completely answer your question but here's the best i can come up with for now... I have put some thought into this over the past few months as i was uber busy going "all in" this past halloween. The magical formula really comes down to the following. 1- To have the coldest ice possible. 2- To create a safe chemical reaction with the super cold ice. 3- To cycle/turbocharge as necessary and/or To allow or force the fog to to chill/compress/condense as best as possible. I truly believe having the vent pieces will always perform better over the open ice chest with centre grate, but it comes down to how long the ice has chilled. One needs to create a resistance on the insides and yet force the fog out. As far as this design goes, the aluminum pipe actually creates resistance of it's own as the fog flows through. A good amount of ice as well as chilling previously said pipes works to any degree, but i want to say that about 10 Seconds is the required chill time to be in the 95 percentile. Always want to hear an edge on the topic... Thanks Batbuddy.


----------



## xredge

I ran out of time this year to try things a little different but just ran the pipe and took out those side pieces and angled them different. Beginning fog was great but then ended up having to much hang time (first weekend my fault and had an idea it might happen, wrong fluid) second weekend had a head on wind that I think caused some issues and again hang time was an issue and no place to go as I had it in a shelter and wind was straight on going through that 4 ft entrance way. Your setup makes sense and gets rid of that big solid sheet of ice going through the v shape once it melts. Thinking might also need a little more resistance with the Fogger that Im using and just flowing through to fast once its going. I'll just see how it goes next year, I also think I need to change up the paths of my pipe also as with my fittings they are tricky to keep on and bend the pipe around. Maybe also something bigger than a 27 gallon tote would help, I was able to get 3 22 pound bags of ice in it.


----------



## Zoolando

Video footage is old now but cleaning up and trying to be a better participant. Little more time on my hands these days. 5 minutes on my 2019 fog chiller set up. Dominate your setting is the golden rule to fog chilling. There must be little to no wind or you are wasting your time. This was the most controlled fog setting iv'e ever had. Didn't even go out of my way to super freeze the ice prior to this because i had such a natural temp diff being up that close to the ceiling. Fog did breach the invisible barrier a bit due to people in transit throughout the narrow halls but this was a huge success that year.


----------



## Zoolando

After the first segment, there is 30 consecutive minutes of uncut unedited raw footage. Enjoy!


----------



## Zoolando




----------

